# Has anyone been stopped photographing?



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

This is worth a watch if you have been stopped whilst enjoying a hobby






Kerry


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

It's the same laws in my country....you can take photographs on a public place of whatever you like, but if you're entering a private building you need permission from the owner/manager. Nothing says you can't stand on public ground taking pictures of private buildings. I think we had some discussion few years ago regarding paparazzis taking pictures of celebrities with powerful telephoto lenses. It was ok as long as you didn't point the lens into their garden, but taking shots when they left the house was ok.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Incredible to see just how many security guards dont have a clue what is and isnt allowed but nice to see some being very clear about the fact that they know they cant stop you but are just checking what it is you are doing just in case.

Also nice to see the coppers are fully aware of the fact there is nothing wrong with it also!

Got to say though if you were planning on bombing a building and were going around doing a bit of recon work you would use a bloddy great tripod with SLR on the top and then have a bloke filming you do it would you!!!! Lol


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I actually watched that last night, my favourite bit was the bloke quoting "the terrorism act, and other acts like that" :lol:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Credit to all the photographers. As for the security - What a complete and utter set of kn0bheads.

It was making me angry watching this. Two arseh0les at 5min 46 sec and the one after him at 6min 10 sec with the FBI earpiece.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I can see both sides of the argument really.

I know NON of them photographers looked "Dangerous" but, lets admit.

People DO take photo's to 'Case' a joint.....I think if someone started taking photo's of our HOUSES we'd start to get a bit suspicious, i know for one I would want to know, why!

But some of them security guards did look silly!!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh and to the guy who came out and asked the purpose and then offered to help find better photo's with his knowledge of the grounds, bravo.!


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I was surprised how many of the securityguards didn't speak English that well...


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

davies20 said:


> I can see both sides of the argument really.
> 
> I know NON of them photographers looked "Dangerous" but, lets admit.
> 
> People DO take photo's to 'Case' a joint.....I think if someone started taking photo's of our HOUSES we'd start to get a bit suspicious, i know for one I would want to know, why!


Did you argue against Streetview?

Bret


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

ive been stopped numerous times........for taking pictures of aircraft at the side of the road - anti terrorism laws apparantly, airport security - eg i couldnt get a job as a copper lol.

been reported to the police for doing time laspe pics on a bridge - i was reported to be jumping despite me wearing a hi vis..........ps for anyone doing light trails with a camera on a bridge people think you a speed cam person - lots of flashes, honks and angered fists lol. very entertaining

other time i left a site was my own accord, doing star pictures in the sky, in the middle of nowhere in a farmers field in a country lane. i heard the scariest noises i have ever heard - i didnt even disassemble the gear - i literally loaded everything still on tripods into the car and got out of dodge - for those wondering what the noise was................................ go to you tube, seek fox mating call and imagine that in total darkness getting closer and closer

london is well known amongst photographers that if you start unloading and assembling tripods and serious looking equipment - depending on where you are you can be asked to go away. ive read before your asked for permits in some parts with the whole equipment thing but if you go with a point and shoot you wont be bothered usually, they tend to really get the hump if your seen and didnt ask them first and thats when the problems start. terrorism laws did come in after the tube bombing and 9/11 but police will simply take details and let you on your way usually after showing particular genuine interest in your job/hobby

one thing tho - you certainly are allowed to film and photograph anything - watch the cop programmes on tv when the guilty dont like being filmed - the copper says its a public place and he can film whatever....every time


----------



## twistedframe (Nov 16, 2010)

These people just want attention....videos like this **** me off. They went looking for trouble. Also if you are standing outside of a bank taking pictures of it, of course someone is going to ask you what you are doing. These guys need to get a life.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

twistedframe said:


> These people just want attention....videos like this **** me off. They went looking for trouble. Also if you are standing outside of a bank taking pictures of it, of course someone is going to ask you what you are doing. These guys need to get a life.


B0llocks - Sorry but IMO they weren't commiting any offences. All above board. Just a bunch of over-eager security officers trying to be the 'Big Man' You didn't see the Police being too keen to send them on their way. _They went out looking for trouble?_ So what do you suggest? lets take some photos of London Bridge? Oh no sorry cant do that.

Better let all the European / Foriegn Goverments know that under no circumstances should any tourist be allowed within the U.K with a camera.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

twistedframe said:


> These people just want attention....videos like this **** me off. They went looking for trouble. Also if you are standing outside of a bank taking pictures of it, of course someone is going to ask you what you are doing. These guys need to get a life.


Yeah but there is a difference between asking someone what they are doing which imo is fair enough and turning round and spouting the crap about terrorism act etc and that you are not allowed to take pics etc like pretty much all the private security people said:thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

chunkytfg said:


> Yeah but there is a difference between asking someone what they are doing which imo is fair enough and turning round and *spouting the crap about terrorism act etc*and that you are not allowed to take pics etc like pretty much all the private security people said:thumb:


I think you've nailed it there. This has been saturated so many times that everyone has jumped on the band wagon. Don't get me wrong you have to be a little vigilant, but to the point of paranoia is beyond a joke.

you've probably guessed that I'm quite passionate about this 'Big Brother' society we live in.  but I'm sick to the back teeth of it. Better leave it that. I'm just about to hit my Double Brandy.....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, our freedoms are being eroded day after day under the banner of "protection" from "terrorists" 

:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

:devil:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

LOL at this clip, but how apt...:thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

did you guys noticed almost none of the security officers, is british?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I wonder if they are very well aware of the fact that they can't stop the filming and photography but are told to try it on by the companies they work for ?

Personally I don't think I would have that big a problem with being approached, sooner that than no one taking any notice of what was going on around them although I do wonder if they would be so keen to get involved if someone colapsed outside "their" building ?


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm a building surveyor and when we take photos of problems on or in houses we have to ask permission even though we own the building. Think all this no win no fee stuff doesn't help.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

something about men that work in security. 99.9% of them have some kind of ego.

I recently had photography lessons and a group were in a public park taking photos at sunset (no children around) and some guy in security uniform told them all to move etc. when the tutor asked for the security guards name he simply replied with "its Sargent"


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

MR Ray said:


> something about men that work in security. 99.9% of them have some kind of ego.
> 
> I recently had photography lessons and a group were in a public park taking photos at sunset (no children around) and some guy in security uniform told them all to move etc. when the tutor asked for the security guards name he simply replied with *"its Sargent"*


What a c0ck


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Good video.

My Mrs's mom and dad were arrested by the Military Police for taking pictures in Hereford near to the SAS training facility.

Had the camera and film confiscated :lol:

He is a keen photographer and was on public land but they took everything from him (He is 66 lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

they get rather twitchy if you do photos on Canary Wharf too....sometimes the security guards have the "Billy Big Balls" attitude....just be polite and question them and when they cant give a proper answer it pisses them off more.

Brains vs Brawn!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Good video, been in security for 13 years and I would have asked them what they were up to and would have left them to it, hopefully I'm one of the 0.1% that doesn't have a big ego that most people tend to generalise security with.


----------

